# Weche Rute zur Stella?



## Seatrout (13. Mai 2005)

Tach Leute,

ich habe in naher Zukunft vor mir eine neue Spinnkombo zu kaufen.
Aber diesmal soll es was richtig Gutes sein.Ich bin es leid mir alle 2 Jahre was neues zu kaufen.
Als Rolle hab ich mir die Stella ausgeguckt, aber welche Rute passt zur solcher Qualität?#c 
Hardy?Eine bauen lassen?
Ich suche die ultimative Meerforellenrute.
Wäre schön wenn ihr mir helfen könnt.

Gruß Seatrout


----------



## dorschhai (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: Weche Rute zur Stella?*

Wie viel willste denn ausgeben? Auch Stella-Niveau?


----------



## oh-nemo (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: Weche Rute zur Stella?*

Na wenn schon denn schon...
Aspire 10-30 g.
guck doch mal hier :m
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=28177&page=1


----------



## oh-nemo (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: Weche Rute zur Stella?*

Achso, RST Mythos,soll auch ne rrrrichtig goile Rute sein
http://www.catch-company.de/index.html?ruten,_angeln_rst_ruten_spinnruten_rst_mythos_blue.htm


----------



## Seatrout (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: Weche Rute zur Stella?*

@oh-nemo 
Die Aspire hab ich heute mal Probegefischt,aber es muss doch noch besser gehen.
Die RST hört sich nich schlecht an.Ich dachte die Firma gibt es nicht mehr.
@dorschhai 
Sagen wir mal der Preis wäre egal|bla: 


Gruß Seatrout


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: Weche Rute zur Stella?*



			
				Seatrout schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin es leid mir alle 2 Jahre was neues zu kaufen.


versteh ich nicht ganz |kopfkrat Du meinst wenn Du viel mehr Geld ausgibst hält das wirklich viel länger? Also ich finde das doch toll öfter mal was neues kaufen zu können  :k und auch meine "alten" Teile halten eigentlich sehr lange, so einige schon fast 30 Jahre!  :m 
(und als Schüler hab ich das Zeug fast jeden Tag benutzt  :g )

Aber direkt zur Kernfrage "die ultimative Meerforellenrute": wie kann jemand anders das für Dich ultimative wissen? - geht nicht. 
In der Meerforellenrutendatenbank haben ja viele schon ihre Ruten aufgelistet, letztlich bleibt Dir eh nichts anderes als einige davon mal in die Hand zu nehmen und einige auszuprobieren.


----------



## Seatrout (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: Weche Rute zur Stella?*

@ angeldet

du hast schon recht, dass die Ruten länger halten,aber spätestens nach 2 Jahren haben sie sich schon verändert.Ich finde dann sind sie schon ein bischen ausgeleiert,oder?
Ich weiß es ehrlich gesagt auch nicht.Werde aber jetzt mal das Beste vom Besten testen.
Mein Händler hat allerdings nicht sehr viele hochwertige Ruten,wo kann ich die denn in die Hand nehmen?Wäre ja schon optimal die mal zu testen.

@alle

Was meint ihr sollte man die Sella 2500 fischen oder lieber die 4000er
#

Gruß Seatrout


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: Weche Rute zur Stella?*

Schau mal nach einem gut sortierten Händler in erreichbarer Umgebung und nimm Dir mal mindestens einen halben Tag Zeit (nicht am WE). Kenn leider direkt keinen wo man mal montieren und werfen kann - irgendwo ist da aber was im Hinterkopf - und das wäre natürlich obergenial. 

Die Rollengröße richtet sich nach dem Rutengewicht und der Balance, so ein feines Teil paßt eher zur 2500er (barsch-size), die 4000er harmoniert eher mit den kräftigeren (hecht-size). Beides gut, ich habe immer beide Ruten&Rollen mit am Wasser und bei sehr unterschiedlichen Spinnködern wechseln zu können und meiner Meinung bringt es mehr 2-3 Spinnruten&passende Rollen zu haben als ein Supergerät.


----------



## oh-nemo (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: Weche Rute zur Stella?*



			
				Seatrout schrieb:
			
		

> Was meint ihr sollte man die Sella 2500 fischen oder lieber die 4000er
> #
> 
> Gruß Seatrout


Nimm doch das 3000er Modell (Übersee)
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=36147&item=7156147729&rd=1


----------



## Schweißsocke (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: Weche Rute zur Stella?*



			
				Seatrout schrieb:
			
		

> Die RST hört sich nich schlecht an.Ich dachte die Firma gibt es nicht mehr.



Natürlich gibt es RST noch, und die bauen nach wie vor die besten (und wohl auch teuersten) Blanks der Welt. Kauf dir ne RST M5 oder lass dir von CMW eine Rute nach deinen Vorstellungen bauen - das kostet zwar ein bischen mehr, aber dann kannst du auch sicher sein, dass du eine Rute hast, die genau deinen Vorstellungen entspricht!
(Bei ner M5 Seatrout bist du mit schlappen 1000 Euronen dabei...)


----------



## Fischbox (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: Weche Rute zur Stella?*

Moin |wavey:
Die Aspire ist ein ganz edles Teil und absolut zu empfehlen. Ich durfte die mal probefischen als ich mit Jelle unterwegs war. Echt klasse, aber mir ist sie leider zu teuer. Hab dann lange nach was ähnlichem gesucht und die "BERKLEY SSGS Titanium Rod 3,05m - 8-35 gr." gefunden. Hat  130 Tacken gekostet fischt sich aber genauso genial wie die teurere Aspire. 
Ansonsten komm doch mal bei einem Küstentreffen vorbei, denn da kannst Du wirklich sehr viele Ruten in die Hand nehmen und testen.


----------



## Adrian* (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: Weche Rute zur Stella?*

In Bonn war letztens einer im Angelladen der hat sich die Stella für seine Blechpeitsche gekauft....
Also Blechpeitsche oder die Adrenalin würde ich holen...


----------



## Blauortsand (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: Weche Rute zur Stella?*



> *Ansonsten komm doch mal bei einem Küstentreffen * vorbei, *denn da kannst Du wirklich sehr viele Ruten in die Hand nehmen und testen*.




Tatü #d  |uhoh: 

Wenn das man keine Nomienierung wird was dann - früh morgens schon so rumferkeln!?!?!?


----------



## Seatrout (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: Weche Rute zur Stella?*

Also vielen Dank schon mal.
Ich denke ich nehme entweder sie RST oder eine CMW.
Auch werde ich aber mal auf einem Treffen vorbeisehen,guter Tipp.

Ich habe ein top Angebot für alle die mal richtig Meerforellen angeln wollen.
Ab dem 1.8.2005 betreue ich das Vogelschutzgebiet ´bei Schleimünde.Seit 1950 darf das keiner betreten außer eben die Zivis die dort aufpassen.Wer ein bischen den Küstenverlauf der Ostsee kennt weiß, was das da für ein Gebiet ist.Mit kleinen Buhnen und schönem Leogrund.Ich denke dass ich da ein Mefotreffen im Herbst organisieren werde.Aber ich muss leider die Teilnehmerzahl relativ klein halten.Denke so 5-10, aber die werden ein absolut neues Gebiet fischen.Ich geb hin und wieder bescheid.Könnt ja schon mal eine Pn schreiben wer mit will.Termine sind mir egal, da ich da die ganze Woche bin.Das klären wir dann.

Also viele Grüße und krumme Ruten, Seatrout#h


----------



## der_Jig (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: Weche Rute zur Stella?*

hallihallo,

also ich stehe jawohl ganz oben auf deiner gästeliste, wenn nicht sogar auf der v.i.p.-liste!!!  nein, schwachsinn, aber ich wäre natürlich auch gern dabei, auch wenn ich dich wahrscheinlich schon so jedes wochenende da oben nerven werde!!! 

deine vorstellungen von deinem neuen gerät klingt klasse und du weißt ja, ich hab bald geburtstag und für so ein geschenk bin ich auch gern zu haben...


----------



## der_Jig (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: Weche Rute zur Stella?*

achja, bei lidl gabs ja letztens richtig geile ruten... 
ich meine wäre doch klasse, eine schöne und qualitativ perfekte teleskoprute in 2,70m für 9,99€ kombiniert mit einer Stella, die ja nun nicht so der hit ist... aber die schwächen der rolle, gleicht die rute mehr als nur einmal wieder raus!!!
damit bist du der king of schleimünde #6 


ich hoffe, dass hier jeder erkannt hat, dass es sich hierbei um einen klitzekleinen und nicht ernst zu nehmenden scherz gehandelt hat!


----------



## Seatrout (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: Weche Rute zur Stella?*

:q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q


----------



## oh-nemo (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: Weche Rute zur Stella?*



			
				Seatrout schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe ein top Angebot für alle die mal richtig Meerforellen angeln wollen.
> Ab dem 1.8.2005 betreue ich das Vogelschutzgebiet ´bei Schleimünde.Seit 1950 darf das keiner betreten außer eben die Zivis die dort aufpassen.Wer ein bischen den Küstenverlauf der Ostsee kennt weiß, was das da für ein Gebiet ist.Mit kleinen Buhnen und schönem Leogrund.Ich denke dass ich da ein Mefotreffen im Herbst organisieren werde.Aber ich muss leider die Teilnehmerzahl relativ klein halten.Denke so 5-10, aber die werden ein absolut neues Gebiet fischen.Ich geb hin und wieder bescheid.Könnt ja schon mal eine Pn schreiben wer mit will.Termine sind mir egal, da ich da die ganze Woche bin.Das klären wir dann.
> 
> Also viele Grüße und krumme Ruten, Seatrout#h


Seatrout,pardon aber entweder willst Du uns verarschen oder Du hast nicht den Sinn eines Vogelschutzgebietes verstanden #d #d #d


----------



## Lachsy (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: Weche Rute zur Stella?*



			
				Fischbox schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten komm doch mal bei einem Küstentreffen vorbei, denn da kannst Du wirklich sehr viele Ruten in die Hand nehmen und testen.


*
TATÜTATAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA*

mfg Lachsy


----------



## dorschhai (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: Weche Rute zur Stella?*

Naja so schlimm ist das nun auch nicht


----------



## Seatrout (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: Weche Rute zur Stella?*

@ oh-nemo

Eben weil es ein Vogelschutzgebiet ist, ist es ohne weiteres mögl. außerhalb der Brutzeit dort zu fischen.Ist ja kein Fischschutzgebiet! 


Gruß Seatrout


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. Mai 2005)

*AW: Weche Rute zur Stella?*

#d Ich fische zur Stella 2500 eine CMW MP1. Das ist eine tolle Kombi aber das ich die nun die nächsten 20 Jahre fischen soll, sehe ich nicht.#c


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Weche Rute zur Stella?*



			
				dorschhai schrieb:
			
		

> Naja so schlimm ist das nun auch nicht


Das seh ich auch so, eine Angelrute ist nun mal ne Rute.  #c 
Da waren die verschmähten MORCHELsucher doch schon wesentlich süffisanter!  :m


----------



## Rausreißer (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Weche Rute zur Stella?*

Hmm, also ich würde mir die Rolle zur Rute kaufen.
Und nicht die Rute zur Rolle.

Also was Aspiere und Antares angeht haben die eine etwas engere Beringung
als RST oder Sportex. Geschmackssache.
Qualitativ bist Du über 250Teuros schon auf einem sehr hohen Level. Aber schlimmer geht bekanntlich immer  

Also ich würde mich erstmal auf eine Rute festlegen und dann mal nach ner Rolle gucken und alle 2 3 Jahre ne Neue, warum nicht #c 
Auch die Technik schreitet voran.

R.R. #h


----------



## mefotija (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Weche Rute zur Stella?*

moin.
also ich hab mir grad ne neue spinnkombi zugelegt und stand genau vor der gleichen frage...was die rolle anbelangt, hab ich mich nach reichlich infos, diversen telefonaten und "vor-ort-rollen-besichtigungen" aus kostengründen gegen die stella entschieden. ist ne geile rolle, der preis mit 500eus aber NICHT gerechtfertigt. habe mir nach ausgiebigem testen die infinity q von daiwa gekauft, ist 200eus billiger und supergeil...kann ich wärmstens empfehlen.
letztes wochenende war ich an der kyste und hatte die m5 seatrout von rst zum testen dabei. ich habe noch nie eine derartige rute geworfen. unglaublicher blank, superverarbeitung. wahnsinnsrute. werde ich auf jeden fall erstehen. ist aber sicherlich eine preisfrage. habe nach einer rute gesucht, die für VIELE jahre reicht und die nicht vom band kommt. diese ruten werden von hand hergestellt aus besten kohlefasermatten, und das merkt man. möchte nicht wissen, wie erst die fliegenruten abgehen.
daher meine empfehlung: infinity und rst!!!
wenn du die stella nimmst, auf jeden fall die 4000er. die 2500 ist echt klein (und damit anfälliger...) nimm lieber die robustere.
schönen gruß
daniel


----------



## kaulbarsch100 (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Weche Rute zur Stella?*

Hallo,
@seatrout,
wenn es was besonderes sein soll, dann schau dir doch mal die Marryat unter www.koedershop.de an.


----------



## DerStipper (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Weche Rute zur Stella?*

@seatrout 
wenn der Preis egal ist lass dir eine bauen. Dann kannste alles nach deinen Wünschen bauen lassen und die Rute passt besser zu dir als jede andere.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Weche Rute zur Stella?*



			
				Seatrout schrieb:
			
		

> aber spätestens nach 2 Jahren haben sie sich schon verändert.Ich finde dann sind sie schon ein bischen ausgeleiert,oder?



Bekannt ist das Problem ja schon und Bertus Rozemeier spricht das in seinen Raubfischartikeln auch immer wieder an, besonders beim Vertikalangeln wo die Biegefrequenz sehr hoch ist (alle 2--5 sec).
Meine Meinung dazu ist, daß man eine Rute eben am oberen Ende der Härte kaufen sollte, die man gerade noch eben als verträglich empfindet. So nach 500 harten Würfen sind ein Teil der schlappen/schlechtsitzenden Fasern verbogen oder gebrochen, die Rute wird in der Tat erst geschmeidiger und ist eingefahren. Wenn man dies berücksichtigt hat man länger das was man will. Der Rutenselbstbauer berücksichtigt die inneren Blank-Grate und Vorzugsrichtungen ja auch beim Bau und es gibt eben eine weiche und eine harte Seite. Kein Blank einer Serie ist wirklich gleich.
Eine 08/15 Rute von der Stange hat nicht unbedingt die harte Seite richtig liegen und kann daher auch viel schneller mal falsch herum montiert sein. Darin liegt ein großer unsichtbarer Unterschied (in der Blankausrichtung) welcher aber wirklich wichtig ist. Spricht sehr für Selbstbau oder Auftragbau  #6 

Ein guter Blank wird beim alleinigen Werfen von Meerforellenblinkern und einigen Drills nach einer Anfangsphase kaum mehr so gewaltig altern. Bei seltenem Gebrauch kann die Einschwingphase aber eben schonmal dauern ...  :m


----------



## Broder (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Weche Rute zur Stella?*

RST/ANTARES - Daiwa Certate 
Stella was ist das  |kopfkrat


----------



## Chris7 (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Weche Rute zur Stella?*

Jawoll... RST M3 oder noch besser M5 war auch mein erster Gedanke. Hier mal der Link zur RST Homepage:

http://www.rst-fishing.de/

Leider kommst Du aus Kiel, ansonsten hätte ich Dir "Angel Bär" in Frankfurt empfohlen. Der hat die Ruten im Laden. Hab vor kurzem auch noch mal nen Blick riskiert...  :l  ... aber vorerst ist es beim schauen auch geblieben...   

Aber wenn ich mal groß bin...  #6


----------



## Lionhead (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Weche Rute zur Stella?*



			
				Broder schrieb:
			
		

> Stella was ist das |kopfkrat


Die Tochter vom Herrn Mc Cartney.
...ganz hübsch, aber völlig überteuert. 
Jan "Lionhead"


----------

